# 510 Connectors



## Yoda (13/9/15)

Hi everyone

I want to order some 510 connectors for a 3D printed mod I'm designing 
Now i want to know from the guys who have ordered before if it is better to order from fatdaddys website or fastech?
I want to order like 2-3 of them to use in the 3D printed box and some future mods.


----------



## DoubleD (13/9/15)

I'm not much help here but if you do order from FDV, I'd lke to join in if you wouldn't mind?

I'd really like these:


----------



## Yoda (13/9/15)

Hi @DoubleD don't know if I will be able to organize a group buy but if some one wants to ill join aswell


----------



## DoubleD (13/9/15)

Okay no problem bud.


----------

